# Orient Mako



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

View Advert


*Orient Mako*

Hi,

I'm looking for an orange dial Orient Mako

let me know what you have and what you are looking for

Many thanks




*Advertiser*

MrToast



*Date*

11/07/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£120.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

